# Raleigh Sprite 5 Speed with Dual Shifters...Just Bought It...



## HARPO (May 19, 2021)

After trolling through Facebook, I saw this Sprite listed. I've never had a 5 Speed version, so I read the listing. The guy said it was missing cables and a chain guard, but didn't know what else (I could tell the Brooks saddle and rear rack was missing). It looked to be in decent shape, wasn't that far from my house, and he was home. So off I went to see it.

Turns out that _both _cables and _both_ pulleys were missing, plus the rear brake pads.  Paint was in "good" condition, and the chrome was in  very nice condition. I didn't realize it had the pedals that it has on it, and original Dunlop tires, so I was happy.

He was initially asking $125 for the bike, but when I told him all the components needed to bring it back, he said he'd take less. The bike came with a bunch of others he had bought, and knew nothing about it. He said you're probably going home with it because he wanted a quick sale. He said "what about $75"...I said "what about $60 and I'll take it with me right now". He couldn't say yes fast enough!

BTW...what are the shifters and Chopper pedals worth alone? I'm sure I at least covered myself on those!


----------



## HARPO (May 19, 2021)

...and a few more...


----------



## juvela (May 19, 2021)

-----

nice find!

this will go straightaway - no shortage of S5 fans out there   

a member may even be sending you a PM...

for MCMLXIX the anniversary headplate would have been current; did only some models receive it?

-----


----------



## HARPO (May 19, 2021)

Hard to make out the date on the Hub...either 68 or 69. Pumped the tires up and they're holding air! Time to go to my "Raleigh Parts Bin" for some rear brakes. I'd like to take it for a quick spin AS IS.

I'm torn between attempting to try and bring the 5 speeds back to life (_costly, if it even works_), along with the correct saddle and rear rack..or resell it. (I'm still working on the '54 Schwinn Starlet I recently picked up!!  ).


----------



## juvela (May 19, 2021)

-----

you might be able to complete the Starlet with some Toyota parts:

here is an '81 as an example -













						Toyota Starlet - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





-----


----------



## HARPO (May 19, 2021)

I took it for a quick spin after adjusting the seat height and the handlebar angle (_and of course putting in rear brake pads!_!). It rode really well (_stuck in whatever gear it is_)...and I then started to clean it even more than when I got it which was pretty good considering.

I've decided to keep it as a rider when not using one of my many Road bikes. I'll add to it what it needs as time goes on. But for now,the best $60 I've spent in quite a long time.


----------



## juvela (May 19, 2021)

-----

from what i have followed along with your finds you have spent a "best $60" many times over!  ; ^  ]

congrats on yet another "foyne foynde"


-----


----------



## FICHT 150 (May 19, 2021)

There are no pulleys installed on an original S5 bike.
You have got the bell crank, that is a good thing, but, you are missing the cable stops, that is a bad thing. With any luck, the nail is behind the bell crank. I’m thinking the bike is a little early for red Raleigh nuts, but, if they are in good shape, I would use them. The spacers on the front axle won’t be there on a bike that uses regular nuts. A chain guard will turn up. You need the version with two brackets welded onto it, not the version with the circular clamp at the front. That stem is the Sprite/Superbe stem, don’t let it out of your sight, they are art work compared to a standard stem, and tough to find. The kickstand sucks. The original tires would be twin stripe “Sprite” Dunlop’s. Sometimes the stripes peel off of them, leaving black walls that say white stripes on them. It probably came with those pedals, but, I’d keep my eyes open for the period, reflector rebuildable version. You can disassemble and service the block pedals, but, they have plastic guts and the cover snaps on, versus threading on.
I have two Sprites, a dead stock and almost perfect 1967, and my Lake Pepin Tour bike (that stayed home this year, I rode a Roadster converted to S5) and I do put pulleys on both side of a rider S5, ( Or Roadster) along with the spring on the high/low side. That shifter is about the best original version, and works well with the modifications I suggested. I would highly suggest you remove the Phillips head screws going into the black plastic knobs, and put some Loc-Tite on the screws. They work loose, and almost never need to be removed.

I don’t sell too many Raleigh parts. I think I paid $100 for a set of those shifters, but, they were NOS, in-the-bag, with fasteners, cables, and instructions.

Let me know what you need help with.

Ted


----------



## HARPO (May 19, 2021)

@FICHT 150  Nice Sprite, and Thanks for all the info and the offer to help. I don't know how period correct I'll make this one, but it's something to think about.  

Apparently the same white stripes that I've had on all of my original Raleigh Sports tires over the years. To bad I sold a girls Colt a few months back, otherwise I would have had the rear rack, and in the same color. Who knew!


----------



## FICHT 150 (May 19, 2021)

The racks are cool. But, that is about it.

I would make that bike serviceable, and forget about what was there originally. They just aren’t worth that much, and really aren’t rare just yet. You can get that hub working superbly with an overhaul, and some modifications from the Bikesmith’s website. I have alloy Sun rims on my rider, with Kool Stop pads, much better than stock, especially when wet. I use hybrid lube in the hub, grease on the bearings and synthetic oil everywhere else. 

Have fun. They are great everyday riders, and not that tough to work on.

Ted


----------



## HARPO (May 20, 2021)

@FICHT 150 I never ride in the rain, so wet stopping isn't really a priority here. I actually spend more time detailing my bikes than riding them! Sounds crazy, yes, but being Retired allows me the time to Collect what I want to keep busy. Nice weather is here though, and I'll be out more now riding. 

Here's my original 1960 Raleigh Sports, complete with Dyno-hub, that I picked up _on my birthday_ back in 2018. Hasn't seen to many miles, but just part of my "eye candy" collection.


----------



## Oilit (May 20, 2021)

HARPO said:


> @FICHT 150 I never ride in the rain, so wet stopping isn't really a priority here. I actually spend more time detailing my bikes than riding them! Sounds crazy, yes, but being Retired allows me the time to Collect what I want to keep busy. Nice weather is here though, and I'll be out more now riding.
> 
> Here's my original 1960 Raleigh Sports, complete with Dyno-hub, that I picked up _on my birthday_ back in 2018. Hasn't seen to many miles, but just part of my "eye candy" collection.
> 
> View attachment 1415256



I'm with @FICHT 150 on the brake pads. I never intentionally ride in the rain, but I got caught in a shower one day when I took my bike to lunch. There's nothing like the feeling of needing to stop and realizing you have absolutely zero brakes! 
Nice looking Sprite, congratulations on another great deal! Now you just need to start dickering with @Maryann, I would pay to watch that!








						Sold - 1954 Green Phantom Schwinn BFG Edition for sale | Archive (sold)
					

Unretouched pictures of the bike and the original kickstand wrench.    It is unusual that I have the provenance of the bike.  My Dad is 80 years old and has an excellent memory of the bike.  It has been owned by the our family for the entire 67 year time frame since it was purchased at your...




					thecabe.com
				



And I've got to say that red Raleigh is a looker! Wowza!


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 20, 2021)

I'd ditch the pedals, but otherwise clean up, finish it, and ride it. Those pedals were not very well made, and to be honest, they kind of look like something off an exercise stationary bike. You'll have to be on the look out for the parts to finish it, but it comes with the territory sometimes. It's a tall frame, which is what you probably want. The old style S5 is a good hub that usually responds well to a basic cleaning and adjustment.


----------



## FICHT 150 (May 20, 2021)

The pedals look “right” on a Raleigh 20. You can get them apart, and they respond well to cleaning and greasing, but, they are not as good as the rebuildable version. Sadly, they are likely the original pedals.
I don’t deliberately ride my bikes in the rain either, but, it has rained during part of almost every Lake Pepin 3 speed Tour, and I have participated in ten years worth of those. Yes, I got wet a few times, and being able to stop is a good thing. I appreciate original, mint bikes, but, prefer to ride on bikes that have modifications to get them into a more modern state. This Sprite will be a great rider.

Ted


----------



## HARPO (May 20, 2021)

Oilit said:


> I'm with @FICHT 150 on the brake pads. I never intentionally ride in the rain, but I got caught in a shower one day when I took my bike to lunch. There's nothing like the feeling of needing to stop and realizing you have absolutely zero brakes!
> Nice looking Sprite, congratulations on another great deal! Now you just need to start dickering with @Maryann, I would pay to watch that!
> 
> 
> ...




Maryann would probably bring a Wolverine to the dickering...


----------



## FICHT 150 (May 20, 2021)

What’s to dicker-marked sold. End of story.

Ted


----------



## HARPO (May 20, 2021)

Ouch...


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 20, 2021)

The Sprites have some sore points you'll hit if certain parts are missing. The shifters and bell cranks can be costly if you have to go retail to get a replacement.


----------



## Oilit (May 21, 2021)

FICHT 150 said:


> What’s to dicker-marked sold. End of story.
> 
> Ted



She marked it sold on here, but last time I checked she's still got it listed on Craigslist.








						1954 Phantom She's Back, And In Phoenix | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/bik/d/myrtle-beach-goodyear-schwinn-bike/7317678386.html




					thecabe.com


----------



## FICHT 150 (May 21, 2021)

HARPO said:


> Ouch...
> 
> View attachment 1415682








Ton of money, for what that was. Ouch is right.

Like this better.


----------



## HARPO (May 22, 2021)

FICHT 150 said:


> Ton of money, for what that was. Ouch is right.
> 
> Like this better.
> 
> ...




Can't beat NOS!!


----------



## HARPO (May 22, 2021)

I'm good with just a couple of parts from this bike...


----------



## FICHT 150 (May 22, 2021)

If you are into that kind of thing. You want to make some money, part that red one out.

Just sayin’.

The Sprite 5 speed you have might just be the best platform for a rider ever produced by Tube Industries. They weren’t perfect, as delivered, but, just a few mods and you have an awesome, lightweight rider that works great anywhere there aren’t mountains. You might get those prices for those parts, but, you might not, either. You do have the start of a great bike, however.

It would be, in my opinion, a shame to part it.

Ted


----------



## HARPO (May 22, 2021)

Not parting it out, that's for sure. But it's nice to know I'd never lose a dime on what I paid for it.

I'm actually in the process of detailing it now, just so it looks nice until I get into it.


----------



## jungleterry (Jun 3, 2021)

cool bike double white line  and 69 era pedals are cool


----------



## HARPO (Jun 16, 2021)

Work continues!


----------



## HARPO (Jun 17, 2021)

The bike has 2 mounting tabs on the frame for a chain guard, of which I have one from a Sports. Anyone know what model the other guard is from?


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jun 18, 2021)

Can't help with the other guard, but I have the same bike that I've temporarily stalled out on working on.
Here are pics of my guard which AFAIK is original to the bike.


----------



## HARPO (Jun 19, 2021)

@Eric Amlie  Thanks for the photos! Yes, apparently the same style bracketed guard that's used on all of the Sports models I've had. I had never realized that there were different ones, so it will be funny trying to find out which model this one came from.

I smiled when I read that you've stalled out on working on the bike. I've bought a few bikes in the last few weeks, started on all of them, and now I'm torn as to which one to complete first! Oh well, maybe another cup of coffee will help me figure this out... 🤪


----------

